# Help!!! part1



## eren1 (Apr 26, 2013)

So this is my life right now... I'm a month away from getting married and three weeks ago I found out he was cheating! Hold on tho, that's not all... yesterday I find out it wasn't just with one female, I asked him if it was true and he said yes. He was willing to tell me everything, but I did not let him. I was afraid to get even more hurt and felt that what I knew was enough. Apperantly these females were all coworkers. How did I find out? By the one who I caught him txtn. He says they only went out to the movies but I checked his bank acct and be purchased Victoria secrets items which obviously I did not get. Prior to all this, I in one of my craving nights asked him to bring me pizza and he said maybe at first then said he was too tired. I got so mad I told him id ask someone else(my x, who he knows, n who I assured wouldn't even think twice) my intention was to get him to bring me pizza as in a way of showing he would do anything for me. He kept telling me he would not.I hung up n txt my X ONLY TXT HI nothing else and as angry as I was i took a pic of it and sent it to my Bf. He didn't call or txt until that weeks Saturday and that's bcos I was trying to get a hold of him. After I asked him all these questions of why he had his phone off and why hadn't he apologized he suddenly spurred out ITS NOT GOING TO WORK OUT, I CANT MARRY YOU. It was an invariable pain. I felt like my whole world just crashed. The next day him with his parents came to my house and he toldmy parents the wedding was off and his excuse was the picture of the txt I sent. Littledid I know that he already had began this affair(s) . I accepted him wanting nothing to do with me, but during the course of the week I had to see him and show him pre ultrasound pictures. We were intimate that night... then would just txt barely. Til the next sat. Night his stepdad called asking if I wanted to get picked up, it was weird, part of me wanted to say yes and the other no. That weekend I stayed with him but he felt different distant. I was able to unlock his phone and everything I hoped it was not became my nightmare. But I found it funny nd was ready to leave she wasUGLY... I toldhim he could stay with her nd he would say no, he wanted to find me at his house when he got home. I txt her and sent pictures. I changed his numb. He didn't go back to work. (Continue)....


----------



## carolinadreams (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't get married, not without a cooling off period and some significant counseling.

Take your time and express your thoughts clearly and fully. Taking the time to express yourself well can help bring clarity to a situation.


----------



## All of a sudden (Jan 24, 2013)

Ouch multipule girls and your pregnant? You shouldnt play games and say your going to have your ex do something when your just screwing with his head. Highschool games. If he is already cheating on you with multipule partners, cut your losses now. He can't be that great, your life will be hell.


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

All of a sudden said:


> Ouch multipule girls and your pregnant? You shouldnt play games and say your going to have your ex do something when your just screwing with his head. Highschool games. If he is already cheating on you with multipule partners, cut your losses now. He can't be that great, your life will be hell.


Yes. NEITHER of your are ready for marriage.

He is cheating and you are threatening to cheat because he won't do exactly as you ask. You are not a princess and he is not your slave. He does not need to do EVERYTHING for you that you ask. No, he should NOT be willing to do anything for you. You aren't J-Lo in one of her romantic comedies! Go get the pizza yourself... princess.

You are manipulative and controlling.

He is unfaithful and unwilling to commit. 

Since you 2 have a baby on the way, you both need to get some professional help to get through this, if it's possible at all. Good luck.

BTW, how old are you two?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

You both sound very young. Too much drama. Don't marry him.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

You got lucky.


You found out now and not after 10 years of marriage and 3 kids later.

Your head should be able to tell you what you need to do.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

How old are you? Him?

Do you work?

Is he in the service?

It doesn't sound like either of you has the maturity to enter a marriage that will last. Marriage must have a foundation. The foundation is love, trust, respect, and communication.

You don't trust him (and shouldn't), he doesn't respect you, neither of you communicate well. It's like buying a car that only has one wheel.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

He did you a big favor----you should send him a very large thank you note---FOR SAVING YOU FROM A LIFE OF MISERY


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

He's not the one you believed he was. Believe him now.
Please, get rid of him. Don't start a life of misery. He won't change. He will keep cheating, tossing you dry, bullying you every time to stand up for yourself... He's an abuser at his core. He won't change ever. You can do way better, don't let fear rule your life.

Get CS and be a single mom until you are ready to date again. Get friends, family help you. Think mid/long term.


----------



## PastOM (Apr 12, 2013)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO NOT GET MARRIED!!!

Get out of this moronic situation. Lean on family to support you and your baby. Get some college credits and get onto a career path.

Watch Jerry Springer ... welcome to your future.

PLEASE DON"T GET MARRIED ANYTIME SOON ... PLEASE!!!


----------

